# Sabo vs. Marco



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

Location: MarineFord

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 30m

Rules: This is pre-Mera Mera Sabo.

Bonus: Sabo has the Mera Mera.


----------



## Firo (Jul 2, 2014)

Pre Mera Sabo should lose imo.
The Bonus scenario can go either way. Still gonna say Marco for now tho.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 2, 2014)

S1: Marco edges it 
S2: Could go either way


----------



## Orca (Jul 2, 2014)

Without Mera Mera, Sabo would most like likely lose. 

With Mera Mera, I think it can go either way.

Sabo after training with Mera Mera in the future will probably become stronger than Marco.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 2, 2014)

Blake said:


> *Marco rapes first scenario* and mid diff in the second scenario



What even?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

Marco mid diff pre-mera Sabo and high diff Mera Sabo.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 2, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> What even?


Not what you think lol. I meant he would easily win


----------



## Krippy (Jul 2, 2014)

Marco high diff scenario 1 and scenario 2 could go either way.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 2, 2014)

Blake said:


> Not what you think lol. I meant he would easily win



Yeah I know what you mean I just don't think it would be an easy win


----------



## Kaneda30 (Jul 2, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Without Mera Mera, Sabo would most like likely lose.
> 
> With Mera Mera, I think it can go either way.
> 
> Sabo after training with Mera Mera in the future will probably become stronger than Marco.





Pretty much this.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 2, 2014)

s1: Marco high-mid diff
s2: Marco high-high diff


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 2, 2014)

Woah. Marco is confirmed Yonkou level by the people on this site. In almost every thread he wins high diff unless it's against Akainu or Whitebeard.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Woah. Marco is confirmed Yonkou level by the people on this site. In almost every thread he wins high diff unless it's against Akainu or Whitebeard.


Marco would lose to Akainu,Aokiji,Kizaru,Shanks,Bigmom,Kaido,Post TS Blackbeard,Mihawk and Garp.
You can possibly add Dragon to this list.

He would either beat or give extrem diff to Rayleigh,Sengoku,Fujitora,Greenbull,Ben Beckman,Kong.


----------



## zoro (Jul 2, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> In almost every thread he wins high diff unless it's against Akainu or Whitebeard.



Is that really surprising? He is the next best thing to the Yonko and Admirals


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Marco would lose to Akainu,Aokiji,Kizaru,Shanks,Bigmom,Kaido,Post TS Blackbeard,Mihawk and Garp.
> You can possibly add Dragon to this list.
> 
> He would either beat or give extrem diff to Rayleigh,Sengoku,Fujitora,Greenbull,Ben Beckman,Kong.



I was just saying that he is highly overrated on this site. I don't think i've seen a thread that he has lost in OBD. If anything he is low/mid Admiral level. I even read a thread that he high diffs Kizaru just cuz he could tank YNK " Kizaru's best attack has no effect on Marco= Marco wins" I smell bullshit
Extreme diff to Grennbull when we haven't even seen his face leave alone his power  His rank alone gives Marco high diff cuz he is an Admiral. I assume that's old Rayleigh and Sengoku and we don't know shit about Kong yet, He might very well be Roger level in his prime.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 2, 2014)

Go either-way in both scenarios.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jul 2, 2014)

Idk if the mera mera fruit would even make a difference against his flames


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 2, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Go either-way in both scenarios.


So you think the mera makes no difference?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 2, 2014)

Blake said:


> So you think the mera makes no difference?



Nope. At least not right now. 

It will made a difference against Kuzan or Fujitora due to fire defensive against freezing and logia intangibility against metoers, but it's isn't going to do anything more for Sabo compare to his pipe and dragon claw at the moment.


The only logical argument I can see people using to say Mera Mera no Mi will help give Sabo a slight edge due to the flight mobility, but Sabo being a No.2 in command and top tier, I can giving him the benefit of the doubt that he's got something up his sleeves to handle long range and flight mobility from Marco already.


----------



## tanman (Jul 2, 2014)

Right now, I'm thinking Marco wins both scenarios with high and extreme diff respectively.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 4, 2014)

Think Marco may just edge out scenario one but scenario two I can see Sabo taking it with high difficulty. The Mera Mero no Mi's attack potential should force Marco to use his regen more often, and as we know more regen = quicker regen limit.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Marco high diff scenario 1 and scenario 2 could go either way.



**


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 5, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Think Marco may just edge out scenario one but scenario two I can see Sabo taking it with high difficulty. The Mera Mero no Mi's attack potential should force Marco to use his regen more often, and as we know more regen = quicker regen limit.




he was not forced to run out of stamina while fighting admirals, sabo wont push him further no matter what.

marco takes both scenarios.


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 5, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> he was not forced to run out of stamina while fighting admirals, sabo wont push him further no matter what.
> 
> marco takes both scenarios.




Fighting for hours or days against Sabo won't drain more stamina than fighting admirals for a few minutes?


----------



## Ether (Jul 5, 2014)

Scenario 1: Sabo loses on the lower end of high diff because Marco has the regen, strength and haki to overwhelm him.


Scenario 2: Sabo has his chances to beat him but it all hinges on how well he performs against Fujitora.

 If he can beat him, then I think Sabo can take on Marco and beat him with extreme difficulty. 

But just the fact he's on par with Fujitora currently makes this matchup go either way.


----------



## Akitō (Jul 5, 2014)

I think Marco would win the first scenario and Sabo would win the second scenario. It seems like Sabo with the Mera Mera Fruit is on an even plane with Fujitora, who I consider to be Marco's slight superior. The Mera Mera Fruit IMO gives Sabo a relatively substantial boost, so without it I would put Sabo low enough that someone who's weaker than Fujitora (e.g. Marco) would be able to beat him. 

All this is obviously very tentative because we don't know how current Sabo stacks up to Fujitora, nor do we know how much of a strength increase the Mera Mera Fruit gave him. It would be awesome if Oda drew a conclusive battle between Sabo and Fujitora because then we'd have a much better idea on how this battle would go, but unfortunately I'd surprised if he does.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 5, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Fighting for hours or days against Sabo won't drain more stamina than fighting admirals for a few minutes?



prove that any of them can fight for days against some1 close to his lvl? also its hard to tell how long they fought at the mf or did u checked an atomic clock?

sabo 1st have to prove he can take on an admiral, 2 panels r just not enough thats why i go with marco since this 1 alrdy shown us what he can do.


----------



## Datassassin (Jul 5, 2014)

In an _offensive_ sense, I don't see the Mera Mera helping Sabo against Marco. Marco is a damn phoenix, made of (albeit blue+currently harmless) fire; the idea of plain-fire hurting him in any notable way is off to me.

Win/lose the fruit won't make much of a difference IMO, except for helping Sabo dodge a bit more of Marco's attacks.


----------



## Slenderman (Jul 5, 2014)

I see Marco winning both extreme diff. Later on in the story I can see Sabo surpassing him but not now.


----------



## hungrytrash (Jul 5, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> I see Marco winning both extreme diff. Later on in the story I can see Sabo surpassing him but not now.



This is correct.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 8, 2014)

The two of them have the same amount of potential and general power, but Marco has more experience with his DF. Until Sabo gains that necessary control, I think he'd lose in the end. In the coming arcs, I feel like Marco is going to show a terrific performance against Blackbeard...if he hasn't joined Shanks already. I don't really see the latter happening, though, as his addition would make Shanks' crew much stronger than anything Teach can dish out.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 8, 2014)

hungrytrash said:


> This is correct.



This is incorrect.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 8, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> The two of them have the same amount of potential and general power, but Marco has more experience with his DF. Until Sabo gains that necessary control, I think he'd lose in the end. *In the coming arcs, I feel like Marco is going to show a terrific performance against Blackbeard*...if he hasn't joined Shanks already. I don't really see the latter happening, though, as his addition would make Shanks' crew much stronger than anything Teach can dish out.


So Marco is just now getting ready to take on Blackbeard, despite having *two years* to try and stop him?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 8, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> So Marco is just now getting ready to take on Blackbeard, despite having *two years* to try and stop him?



From a story progression point of view, why would anyone disagree that Marco pirate will play a major role in future arcs against either BB/Marines or both? I don't know what he's being doing for 2 years or how Oda will execute it, but it's only logical that it will happen. WB pirates will definitely get their revenge one way or another.


----------



## Language of Life (Jul 8, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> From a story progression point of view, why would anyone disagree that Marco pirate will play a major role in future arcs against either BB/Marines or both? I don't know what he's being doing for 2 years or how Oda will execute it, but it's only logical that it will happen. *WB pirates will definitely get their revenge one way or another*.



Well that's a new one for me. Why would it at all be logical for the WB pirates to exact any sort of revenge when the ones they should hold any vendetta against hold greater plot relevance as characters Luffy should someday beat?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 8, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> So Marco is just now getting ready to take on Blackbeard, despite having *two years* to try and stop him?



So you're just going to assume that Marco and the remaining pirates were defeated by BB's crew already? Very, very unlikely. 

It would be idiotic to exclude them from the story, as they have ties with both Luffy and Shanks.
I wouldn't be surprised if many of the allied pirates left, but Marco + Jozu + Vista w/ other commanders might be under Shanks' protection. At this point, Teach is hunting down useful DFs, and he wouldn't let Marco's Zoan get away. However, that fight wouldn't be a cake walk, and he's not taking down the guy with anything less than high difficulty.

Actually, he would have to fight Marco personally, considering no one in his crew would be able to play on that kind of field. Shiliew might be an exception, but Marco just trolls him with regen.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 8, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> So you're just going to assume that Marco and the remaining pirates were defeated by BB's crew already?


Well, Blackbeard was able to conquer Whitebeard's territory, so unless you think Marco just kicked back and watched it happen...yeah, it's very likely Marco tried taking on Blackbeard and lost.


----------

